
Ask HN: Where do you back up your files? - chrisshroba
There are several old HN threads about what tools people use to back up their personal files to remote servers, but I&#x27;m specifically wondering what the best options are for hosting the remote backups.<p>I&#x27;d love to push all my data to some remote filesystem using Attic, rsync, or similar tools, but am having trouble finding cost effective options.
======
kuratkull
Backblaze and Tarsnap allow you to ship off your files to remote filesystems
for relatively cheap. I personally have Syncthing on all my machines sharing a
large directory. My HTPC also keeps staggered backups of the data in case of
data corruption, deletion or encrypting-malware. Used to have Spideroak, but
it failed to sync files several times, so I left it.

